
Sed & Awk - Still friendly after all these years - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/100018/unix-tip-sed-awk-still-friendly-after-all-these-years
======
bonsaitree
I wouldn't go so far as to say "friendly", but sed is considered an absolute
system essential by most (all?) Linux distributions and, therefore, is found
under /bin instead of /usr/bin. Just like 'ls'.

It's hard NOT to like virtually guaranteed access to the power of regular
expressions at any command line.

~~~
mahmud
It is required for POSIX compliance.

<http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/>

------
vijaydev
+1. Changing the spacing in a file using sed is cool! Never knew this.

~~~
pkrumins
And a bunch of other things. See my article series on "Sed One-Liners
Explained":

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/sed-one-liners-explained-
part-o...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/sed-one-liners-explained-part-one/)

------
earle
Why is cursory usage of sed and awk hacker news?

~~~
mapleoin
because I'm so young

~~~
mahmud
Get Unix Power Tools and you will grow up in 2 weeks.

------
kazuya
Shameless pickup from my tweet a week ago:

My haskell programs often end up just like the pipelines I made up with sed
and awk 20 yrs ago.

------
spudlyo
Personally I use Perl for these tasks, outside of scripting in disk
constrained environments, I have no use for either tool.

